# 600ex-RT...valid reasons to upgrade?



## pwp (Apr 13, 2012)

Besides the obvious RT functions and ST-E3 functionality, are there any valid reasons to upgrade from 580exII?

Paul Wright


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 13, 2012)

Full AF-assist lamp coverage of the outer AF points on the 5DIII and 1D X.


----------



## pwp (Apr 13, 2012)

Hmmm! I do have 1DX bodies on order. OK I'll add the 600exRT as well. Thanks.

Paul Wright


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 13, 2012)

pwp said:


> I do have 1DX bodies on order. I'll add the 600exRT as well.



As do I (well...one body, not plural). I got my 600EX-RT last week.


----------



## pwp (Apr 14, 2012)

OK! Any discernible improvement in exposure control with the new flash? 

Paul Wright


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 16, 2012)

pwp said:


> OK! Any discernible improvement in exposure control with the new flash?



Improvement compared to what? Haven't really shot with it yet, though... If there's something specific you'd like me to test, let me know.


----------



## pwp (Apr 26, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > OK! Any discernible improvement in exposure control with the new flash?
> ...



Sorry, I should have been more specific. Improvement over 580ex & 580exII. You have to monitor the output very closely when using either of these flashes. It would be very welcome if the 600 showed greater exposure consistency than the 580ex & 580exII. 

Paul Wright


----------

